# Church of St James, Norfolk March 19'



## lawrence89 (Mar 25, 2019)

This is one of the few churches I visited on a recent trip to Norfolk. It had a kind of stonehenge feel to which was very cool. Word of warning to anyone driving up to see it, don't go through the puddles, my car started smoking struggling to get up there haha. Hope you enjoys some pictures I took. Thanks 

My website: https://www.lpphotography.info/


DSC00041_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00035_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00033_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


DSC00031_tonemapped by Lawrence P, on Flickr


11 by Lawrence P, on Flickr


10 by Lawrence P, on Flickr


7 by Lawrence P, on Flickr


----------



## HughieD (Mar 25, 2019)

Nice place but a bit of a ruin.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 26, 2019)

Lovely pics were they took in the dark? difficult to tell but they look good!


----------



## lawrence89 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thanks  nah I just dropped the iso down


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 26, 2019)

Good effect!


----------



## rockfordstone (Mar 26, 2019)

when i went i decided to dump the car and walk it. i like this little church, need to go back. thanks for sharing


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 26, 2019)

The first two shots are stunning. A good use of light.


----------

